# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Ακατάλληλα προϊόντα

## Billitcos

Παιδιά ποια υλικά ειναι ακατάλληλα για παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους

----------


## Athina

Χαρτί με μελάνι,συρματάκια,αλυσίδες που υπάρχει περίπτωση να σφηνώσει το ραμφάκι τους.

----------


## mariakappa

ακομη και τα ρολα απο το χαρτι κουζινας ή υγειας γιατι περιεχουν κολλα. το ανακαλυψα τελευταια στο site της harrisons.

----------


## Billitcos

δηλαδει πλαστικα λαστιχακια και τετοια κανει???

----------

